# Looses power going up hill on the highway



## Rey Rey (Jun 3, 2020)

I would go on a road trip, the trip starts out good but then when I am going up hill my Rogue would start to slow down.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

How *steep* is this hill. Is it an off-the-road hill or highway hill. Was your gas tank full at the time? There are two fuel pickup locations in the tank and both of them are towards the front of the tank; if you're very low on fuel, it's possible one of the pickups is running dry.


----------

